# Do we get default software firewall with Small Business Server 2011?



## rksbs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,

We are going to take a server with small business server 2011 standard. We need to remotely access the server.

Do we get any default firewall with the SBS2011 Standard or shall we need to take any hardware firewall?

Regards,
RK


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

How do you plan on remotely accessing the server? How many users?

SBS does come with a basic firewall but it is recommended you have a firewall router inbetween it and the internet. Sonicwall can also provde client vpn services for your remote logons.


----------



## rksbs (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

We have 25 users at offshore and need to access the remote server. We plan to implement VPN and then Remote Web Access. What firewall would fit for our small team? How much does it cost?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

SonicWALL Firewalls, SonicWALL Email Security, CDP, SSL-VPN | SonicGuard.com

you would look at the ssl-vpn options


----------

